# Trent KS Vancouver



## Trent ks (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello, I am a multidisciplinary artist based out of Vancouver. I have been blacksmithing and welding since 2010. I had the chance to use a metal lathe at my school in Montreal and since then I have wanted to acquire one of my own, as well as a mill. I have no friends who have experience with either of these machines, and so I have decided to join this forum in hopes of finding out where I may begin. Mostly my interests will be focused on building machines in order to make art or make machines which are themselves a work of art. My grandfather was a machinist and I acquired many of his old tools after my grandmother passed away, mostly old calipers and some analog measuring tools. This has also persuaded me as well to follow partially in his footsteps, thank you for reading! 

You can check out some of my work if you are interested.
www.trentks.tumblr.com


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Trent
Pretty impressive bunch of projects.
Just wondering if you've checked out the various maker spaces in Van.  You'll likely find people with similar interest and of course some of the spaces will have lathes and mills.
Cheers
John


----------



## Trent ks (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi John,

Thank you, I used to be a member at communitylab in Vancouver, they have since changed locations and I have yet to visit the new space. They had a small lathe but that's sort of where the precision machining tools ended, and it wasn't exactly open to be used by everyone. I liked that space but most of the time it was empty or in use by wood workers. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## PeterT (Feb 20, 2017)

Some seriously artistic stuff there Trent. Very cool & diverse range of mediums. Just curious on your knives & blades & such - are you buying tool steel or repurposing other materials? How about heat treating - your own oven & quenching setup? Or do you send that out or have other resources?


----------



## Trent ks (Feb 20, 2017)

PeterT said:


> Some seriously artistic stuff there Trent. Very cool & diverse range of mediums. Just curious on your knives & blades & such - are you buying tool steel or repurposing other materials? How about heat treating - your own oven & quenching setup? Or do you send that out or have other resources?


Thanks Peter, I would like to narrow my focus a bit, I feel all over the map sometimes! Some are made with O1 I bought and others are made from old files. I have been using the simple non magnetic oil quench and house oven tempering method. Sort of crude, I did a lot of experimenting to find what works. So far my blades hold an edge under normal use. It would be nice to have more precise control and try out some different alloys in the future! 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 21, 2017)

Trent ks said:


> Hello, I am a multidisciplinary artist based out of Vancouver. I have been blacksmithing and welding since 2010. I had the chance to use a metal lathe at my school in Montreal and since then I have wanted to acquire one of my own, as well as a mill. I have no friends who have experience with either of these machines, and so I have decided to join this forum in hopes of finding out where I may begin. Mostly my interests will be focused on building machines in order to make art or make machines which are themselves a work of art. My grandfather was a machinist and I acquired many of his old tools after my grandmother passed away, mostly old calipers and some analog measuring tools. This has also persuaded me as well to follow partially in his footsteps, thank you for reading!
> 
> You can check out some of my work if you are interested.
> www.trentks.tumblr.com


 Wow. You're very very talented Trent. I am so impressed. Beautiful work. Stunning in fact. We're lucky to have you on the forum. 

Greetings from Calgary.


----------



## Trent ks (Feb 21, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> Wow. You're very very talented Trent. I am so impressed. Beautiful work. Stunning in fact. We're lucky to have you on the forum.
> 
> Greetings from Calgary.


Thanks! I have family in Calgary and get out there now and then. Are there any workshops or gatherings of people from this forum?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 21, 2017)

Yup, formal and informal...even some BBQs thinly disguised as forum meetups.  Josh (Jwest7788) has his thumb on the pulse here, so make friends with him. Both cattle and metal is sacrificed in the process.


----------



## Trent ks (Feb 23, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> Yup, formal and informal...even some BBQs thinly disguised as forum meetups.  Josh (Jwest7788) has his thumb on the pulse here, so make friends with him. Both cattle and metal is sacrificed in the process.


Great! I'll keep an ear open!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

